# Hose, hosepipe



## ThomasK

I wondered what kind of words are used for this lawn instrument. 

The English *hose* is clear, but *hosepipe* seems like a pleonasm: a hose used to be a cover for the leg - which thus could contain things, I guess - and a pipe is like a tube, clear. 

In Dutch the official word is *slang* (snake !). In my dialect it used to be *bowel*, or *intestine*. 

Any other translations (probably metaphors) ? _(Please spell and explain)_


----------



## sakvaka

Finnish: 
*letku* _- hose _or
*puutarhaletku* - _garden hose_ or
*kasteluletku* - _watering hose_

According to Wiktionary, the word comes from Russian. In some Finnish dialects _letku_ means "a watery field/road".

*If someone speaks Russian*: is there a similar word in your language that would mean something runny and watery?

EDIT: See post #19.


----------



## ThomasK

So the metaphor would be 'road' or even 'field'. Interesting...


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> So the metaphor would be 'road' or even 'field'. Interesting...



A *wet* and loose field, to be precise.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
"*un tuyau d'arrosage*" = pipe for watering


----------



## ThomasK

Whereby* tuyau* might refer to the opening, like a bird's beak*.* 

*Hadice* in Czech, I learnt, but I do not know whether that has a special meaning.


----------



## Outsider

I had to look up hosepipe to answer this question. I'd never encountered this word before. In Portuguese we use the same word for both, *mangueira*. If you need to be specific, you can of course say *mangueira de jardim*, garden hose.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew a hose is צינור [tsinor], watering hose צינור השקיה [tsinor hashkaya]. 
There's also זרנוק [zarnuk] (I don't it's origin), that acoording to my dictionary is also a watering hose, however the more commom use of it is that of a hose used to put out fires.


----------



## Encolpius

In *Hungarian *I use the informal name derived from German: *slag *[shlaahg].


----------



## jazyk

> I had to look up hosepipe to answer this question. I'd never encountered this word before. In Portuguese we use the same word for both, *mangueira*. If you need to be specific, you can of course say *mangueira de jardim*, garden hose.


Right, but the funny thing is that mangueira can also mean mango tree and manga means both mango and sleeve.


----------



## ThomasK

This is becoming quite interesting: hose pipes viewed as *sleeves, tubes/ pipes, intestines, snakes*, ... What is next ? 

As for Hebrew and Hungarian: do the words have other meanings as well ?


----------



## Encolpius

ThomasK said:


> This is becoming quite interesting: hose pipes viewed as *sleeves, tubes/ pipes, intestines, snakes*, ... What is next ?
> 
> As for Hebrew and Hungarian: do the words have other meanings as well ?



Yes, we have öntözőcső (watering hose) which is not poetic at all.


----------



## ThomasK

Too bad, but then I think there is no literal word for a plastic tube in Hungary, I think. Or is there ?


----------



## Tamar

> As for Hebrew and Hungarian: do the words have other meanings as well ?


No other meaning in Hebrew.


----------



## ThomasK

I do not want to insist, Tamar, but does _tsinor_ really refer to a plastic flexible hollow tube, which are typical aspects of a (water) hose, I believe...


----------



## Tamar

> I do not want to insist, Tamar, but does _tsinor_ really refer to a plastic flexible hollow tube


 
I wish it didn't, it could have been nice....But _tsinor_ is exactly what you describe and nothing else.


----------



## ThomasK

Don't worry, I am simply astonished that Hebrew has a specific (short) word for that !


----------



## Tamar

Funny 

(Btw, Hebrew words are quite short...)


----------



## sakvaka

sakvaka said:


> Finnish:
> *letku* _- hose _or
> *puutarhaletku* - _garden hose_ or
> *kasteluletku* - _watering hose_
> 
> According to Wiktionary, the word comes from Russian. In some Finnish dialects _letku_ means "a watery field/road".



That information was found from the Internet, but I just checked an etymology book by Kaisa Häkkinen (2004). According to it _letku_ is derived from the Russian _плётка_ [pljotka] - whip.


----------



## ThomasK

There is quite a difference indeed betweeen a field and a whip, also between a road and a whip. But interesting !


----------



## bibax

Czech: *hadice* is a terminus technicus, like in zahradní hadice (garden hose), požární hadice (fire hose), větrací hadice palivové nádrže (fuel tank breather hose), etc. Dim. *hadička* = thin hose. Technical slang: *šlauch* from German _Schlauch_.

Literally *hadice* (f.) means female snake, derived from *had* (m.) = snake.

*Hadice* (artificial scientific name) means also brittle/basket star (a sea animal).

Hose in the sense _stocking_ is *punčocha* (dim. *punčoška*). It is also a technical term (like in Auerova punčoška = Auer's gas mantle).


----------



## ThomasK

One last question regarding Hebrew: is tsinor a tube or a pipe, both flexible and not ? With the word 'pijp' as in 'pijp' for smoking, 'regenpijp' (gutter), broekspijp (a trouser - or one part of a pair of trouser) seems to refer to a hollow tube indeed, but not flexible. It is a very general word, which makes us forget that they are linked... 

Could that be the same word ?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Tο λάστιχο (to l*a*stixo, _n._), lit. "the rubber" for the garden hose, the thin hose in general.
Η μάνικα (i m*a*nika, _f._), from the Italian "manica" (sleeve) for the high pressure water hose (e.g fire hose of the Fire Service)


----------



## Tamar

_Tsinor_ could be a flexible hose - a garden hose. It could also be a steel pipe (my dictionary says: it is a long hollow cylinder made of steel or other materials and is used to transport (? can't seem to remember the right word...) water or other fluids). 
It can alao be used in anatomy, such as צינור _הזרע tsinor ha-zera = _spermatic cord, צינור הדמעות _tsinoe ha-dma'ot_ = tear duct.


----------



## ThomasK

Now this is perfectly clear, though not the spermatic cord - but I'll find out ;-). Thanks !


----------



## ThomasK

Can anyone comment on the Russian word *гипергликемия* (_guperglikemer_ ? I am just trying to decipher, I do not really know the Russian signs) ?


----------



## bibax

It is giperglikemiya = hyperglycaemia. Not a hosepipe.

Hosepipe is *шланг* (shlang, probably from German) or *рукав* (rukav, sleeve) in Russian.


----------



## ThomasK

I just learnt that a water hose is a water bowel in Lithuanian...


----------

